# FTP Verbindung



## Guest (19. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein riesiges Projekt das ich vollbringen muss.

Als erstes sollte das Programm checken ob eine Datei in einem ganz bestimmten Ordner auf meinem Client liegt, wenn ja, soll er die Verbindung zu einem FTP Server aufbauen. und die Datei raufladen. 
Anschliessend soll er immer wieder checken ob eine Antwortdatei angekommen ist. Wenn ja, soll er diese runterladen und als E-Mail verschicken. Ist so etwas möglich? 

Als erstes möchte ich mal versuchen eine FTP Verbindung zum FTP Server aufzubauen, leider funzt dies nicht. Was ist falsch?


```
class ftp 
{

public ftp (InetAddress server, String username, String pass) throws IOException 
   { 
       try 
       { 
      FTPClient ftp = new FTPClient();
      ftp.connect( 194.129.162.110 );
      ftp.login( xxx, xxx);
       } 
       catch(Exception e) 
       { 
           System.out.println(e.toString()); 
       } 
   }
    
}
```

Danke für Eure Hilfe 

Grüsse Euer

Schlumpf


----------



## Lim_Dul (19. Dez 2005)

a) Ich kenne keine Klasse namens FTPClient, wo stammt die her?

b) Du solltest deine Klasse mit einem Großbuchstaben anfangen lassen. Insbesondere ist es ungeschickt Die Klasse (ftp) genauso zu nennen wie eine Variable im Code. Ich weiß nicht ob das gut geht - sinnvoll ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Nachtrag: Kompilieren kann das ganze sowieso nicht, was du da schreibst. Fehlermeldungen wären ganz praktisch.
Die Variablen, die du da benutzt, werden nirgendwo definiert. Auch das throws IOException ist Schwachsinn, wenn eh alle Exceptions gecached werden.


----------



## jagdfalke (7. Jan 2006)

Er benutzt edtftpj. Jedenfalls gibts da die Klasse FTPClient.

Könnte daran liegen, dass die Methode connect() aus FTPClient keine Argumente erwartet? Schau doch mal in Demo.java rein, da sieht man doch wie das geht.
Was kommt denn als Fehlermeldung???

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Campino (7. Jan 2006)

die FTPClient gibt es auch in den apache Dingern dazu...vermutlich gibt's die in etwa allen FTP-für-Java-Packeten...


----------



## jagdfalke (7. Jan 2006)

ok, da könnte was dran sein


----------

